# Hiking - off or on leash



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you have your dogs on or off leash when hiking? I hike a lot, except summer, in the desert area and I used to have dogs always off leash. Yana had a solid recall so I wasn't worry about her (she did come to me from chasing a rabbit and from sniffing two coyotes, and when I noticed coyotes closing on her from both sides, she ran right to me immediately









Well, Anton is a different story now after he got older and bolder. I work on recall but I'm not happy with the results and I do not trust in his obedience under heavy distractions yet so I decided to have him on leash 100% of the time even when in deserted areas. Another option is to look for e-collar trainer that will help me with this issue.

Also I was wondering those who have their dogs on leash or long line, do you use harness (what kind?) or a collar? 

Thank you for your responses!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

When in an area that there are no other people and dogs I use a long line. It gives them more freedom to explore. I use martingale collars most of the time, however it depends on where we are too.


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

You are in Washington. The best Ecollar person i know closest to your areas are either Denise Collins in California.. or Heather Beck and Ivo Saloman in Iowa. Both are members of the IACP ( International Association of Canine Professionals) Not terribly close i know but the closest people that i know personally.

Both of them were trained by Martin Deeley from here in Florida. He's one of the best in his field, he trains gun dogs and is a master with the ecollar. You would be in great hands with either of those people. 

This is the link to Heather and Ivo's Site 
http://www.k9lifeline.com/

This is Denise's Site
http://www.italkdog.com/

Hope that helps..

I know it's not what you were asking but i wanted to drop that in for reference


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Depends on the time of year. In the summer, depending on where we are, she is either off leash or on a 6 foot leash attached to her fursaver. (On a dead ring.)

I keep her on leash more in the summer becaue I don't want her running thru the sage brush/bushes because of the possibility of rattle snakes. So a long line would defeat the purpose.

I don't walk dogs on a harness because I really don't like the feeling that I am in the Ididrod! (Since I don't teach mine not to pull when wearing a harness. In my world that is what harnesses are FOR.)

And if something SHOULD happen you have little control on a harness.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

It depends where I am. I do not let her loose on popular trails where there are high chances of running into another person or a bike. (not everyone likes a loose GSD). If that is the case I will put her on a retractactable leash and call her back if I see someone. Works great.

When we hike in Provincial Parks we make sure that we are well into the trail before we let her loose. We keep calling her back to us more for a control thing - not that she wanders far. When she is with other dogs she is more likely to wander out of our sight, but she is never out for long.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Because of ticks, poison oak, squirrels, and recently running into a rattlesnake, Heidi is ALWAYS on leash when we go hiking. I like using the Sensation harness on neighborhood walks, in stores, etc., but the prong collar seems to work best for her on hikes.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

For me is depends on WHERE we are hiking and who is with me. Chimo ususally is off lead unless we meet others on the trail. We usually hike up to the pond so the others I keep on leash until we enter the field and I can ensure there are no other dogs there. I trust mine, I don't trust other peoples dogs. Rayne and Jethro are just way to eager to dive in the pond and would probably blow off a recall so they stay on leash until I can be certain it is all clear for them. Once the initial burst is out of their systems we do many recalls from the pond successfully and I am fine with that. They are typically off lead part of the way down the trail as long as the return to me when I call them. Chimo again has the "senior special" where he can remain off lead until we near the parking lot, unless another dog or people who appear intimidated by GSD come. I will ALWAYS leash my dogs around other people/dogs rather than have people complain and take that privilege away from me any my dogs. I also see it as common courtesy, although many other people do not extend the same courtesy to us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi is excellent off lead but it depends on the area in which we are hiking and on the day. If we are with another dog I keep him on lead b/c he will pack up and chase deer etc. And if he's having a bad day and doesn't recall immediately then I put him back on lead. 

I've been working with him on staying right with me even when we see another off lead dog (until I release him to say hi) and that's been going very well. I also vary on and off lead so that he knows how to behave with both. And I always use a flat collar and a regular leash. 

When I had fosters or new adoptees I would hike them on a long line and coil the excess in my hand or on my waist with a biner and let them take as much of the line as was safe.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I live in southeast Georgia, ON the St. Mary's river. While on OUR property I sometimes let him off leash, he stays with me pretty well, anywhere else I keep him on. He's big, but not big enough for a gator to NOT think of him as prey if he walked down to the edge of the water.
Although we did have one on the boat dock a month or two ago, and he actually scared it so bad it







itself, lol. Whew. That stunk.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Highly populated trails- on leash with a flat collar. I've used long lines and retractables but with 2 dogs they get tangled in each other and around trees and it's a pain. 

Otherwise we use an e-collar. I always carry my leash to hook them back up if we run into a spot of traffic. My dogs do not venture off trail, I don't know why they just never have. They tend to stay in about a 12 foot radius and if they get too far ahead I'll tell them to hold up and they will wait until we get closer. I never let them go around a corner without me, that way I always know if someone is coming.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

On leash almost always. We use an Easy Walk harness primarily, since we're still working on some issues. We often use a long line except on twisty trails where she'd be out of view. Off-leash isn't allowed in any of our local parks, and they are heavily traveled by families, mountain bikes, joggers, and sometimes horses, none of which I want to surprise with a bouncy puppy who still likes to meet everyone.

I have let Kaylee off-leash a few times in parks where there was little foot traffic, and she stayed on trail or very close to it. I'd love to take her somewhere she could explore and bounce around more off-leash. There is a nice place well outside of the city, but I can't afford the dues right now.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

On long leash w/ harness when others are using trail. Off leash when alone.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

depends on where we are, the majority of time Masi is offleash, I gotta say, for being only 17mths old, that girl has a recall like a missile)) I have called her off rabbits, deer, and a fisher cat,,she is itching to chase them, but I guess I interest her more)))(thank god)

IF she is onleash, it's a flat buckle /6ft leather, when she's onleash, she isn't doesn't tend to move away from me to much))


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I have not been to an offleash hiking area so my dogs are on leash until I stop to take pictures then the leashes are off. Lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

gia can no longer accompany us on hikes (HD) but in her youth/better health she was a 100% off leasher. excellent recall, but didn't stray far in general.

tilden is a 95% off leasher. he's not as solid on his recall, but i'm still okay with him being off leash as i generally don't take him on hikes that i haven't been on before w/o him. so i'm pretty familiar with what crowds, creatures, cliffs or poisonous bushes are lurking.

i recently took a pet sitting clients dog on a hike and didnt want to take the chance of having him off leash for obvious reasons. since he does have the habit of charging things and i didn't want him to injure his neck on a retractable leash, i used a full body harness.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

We hike a lot as well and usually we start off with Stark being leashed (if we are near the parking lot or road, etc.). When I know there isn't going to be a lot of traffic (people and other) I will take his leash off.

He gets to explore and run around BUT he must stay AHEAD of me. No trailing behind. He is pretty good about this. He will run about 10 feet infront of me then stop and wait while looking back at me, probably thinking "jesh that human is slow.. hurry up MOM!".

Also, if Stark doesn't listen when say I call him to come to me, or goes off somewhere where he knows he is not suppose too (after being told of course) then he gets put back on the leash until I think I can trust him again (sometimes this is a few feet, others the rest of the hike).

I do have a 50" lead but I honestly have never used it. I like my 6" lead as it gives me more control of him. He is still just a puppy so I like having him closer to me with the shorter lead. Plus he always ends up tangled in the longer ones which is dangerous with a zooming pup.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

When I am healthy I try to hike every day or at least every other day. I follow what the situation calls for sometimes the dogs must go on leash sometimes not. 

I never had problems with any of my GSDs going off lead and going to far away but with my boxers they have always been a bit cheeky so I now start all my pups on the remote collar at 6 months old.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We always have our dogs off leash...unless a leash is required, I feel they need to pace themselves more, or there is a threat (wild animal) in the area.

But, if they are off leash, I always have them on their e collar...just in case. We hardly ever use it anymore, but I like having the extra security. Levi once chased off a coyote, and I was able to get him back fairly quickly (but it seemed like forever) because of the e collar (his drive was so high at that point that I do not think my voice alone would have recalled him - it all happened so fast...the coyote came from behind us and Levi just took off).


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Friends of mine are avid camper & hikers taking their GSD Suki and Golden Retriever Emma everywhere with them. Both dogs are extremely friendly, very well trained and have excellent recall. The beginning of September they were hiking on the Appalachian Trail. In the area they were the trail crosses some lightly traveled back roads. They were hiking off leash, but stopped at all the roads and leashed them to cross. 

At one road, as my friend reached down to snap the leash to Suki's collar she suddenly ran to cross the road, probably to see dogs that were approaching from the other direction. It that split second they lost Suki to a car that suddenly appeared on that back road. She was too young to die so tragically. She leaves behind her best doggie friend Emma who witnessed her accident, her human mommy and daddy and their 4 month old son who will grow up without knowing Suki who absolutely adored him. 








Suki 12/31/06 to 9/4/09


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: We always have our dogs off leash...unless a leash is required, I feel they need to pace themselves more, or there is a threat (wild animal) in the area.
> 
> But, if they are off leash, I always have them on their e collar...just in case. We hardly ever use it anymore, but I like having the extra security. Levi once chased off a coyote, and I was able to get him back fairly quickly (but it seemed like forever) because of the e collar (his drive was so high at that point that I do not think my voice alone would have recalled him - it all happened so fast...the coyote came from behind us and Levi just took off).


This is exactly the same philosophy I have. There is no way our dogs can get the same exercise on a leash as off. So I train my dogs, am careful with my dogs, and am responsible for them and making sure WHERE I hike is safe. 

I either leash my dogs when I'm getting near a road to cross, or call them into me. THey ALWAYS have to sit (I mean always always always) on the road shoulder while I mess with them (wait.... wait.... wait) I play in the road (so I know there are no cars ) and I ALWAYS cross first so am 100% aware of traffic BEFORE they are released.

Traffic is a real concern. It's why I train them ahead of time and they know 'the game' when we get near a road.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Also, if the terrain is too steep or with big obstacles like rocks or logs to have the dog on leash may be a danger for the person walking with the dog.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you everybody for your detailed responses and links! Lots of different point of views and food for thoughts. I love off leash hiking, that's was my preferred way but Anton is not staying on trail with me, he has the tendency to roam around me in a large circle. He does come when called but his prey drive is very strong and I think when he decides to go after a jack rabbit or coyote he won't hear me. That's why the question about the leash or e-collar (this seems to be a nice option).


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

It depends on where we are hiking. Some area require dogs to be on-leash, so I follow the rules. But there were times during the winter when I know we were the only ones there so I would let Chico off leash. Then there are other places we go that aren't "officially" open to the public and there I always have him off leash.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Lots of different point of views and food for thoughts. I love off leash hiking, that's was my preferred way but Anton is not staying on trail with me, he has the tendency to roam around me in a large circle.


I do NOT like my dogs behind me when they are off leash. WHat I can't see, I can't control, so that won't work. So I have a 180 degree 1/2 circle in front of me that my dogs know to stay in. Like if I am walking with outstretched arms they can be on my sides but in that area. When they are in there I don't say anything, but as soon as they lag or go to run past I cluck them back ahead of me. 

They VERY quickly learn to stay in front. Same as I don't want them out of sight. Which varies with the terrain. They can even learn to wait or at least slow when there is a bend in the trail, so I can catch up and we can go on together. 

So I heavily manage them if they go out of my guidelines, but as long as they are within them, they are free to run, play, swim, whatever.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I hiked w/ Dakota on a leash. He had a very strong prey drive and was not the best w/ strangers. I felt it was in his and my best interests that he stay on the leash. 

I feel comfortable w/ having Phoenix off the leash while hiking. When he's wearing his pack, he sticks close by, for some reason. When he isn't wearing his pack, his recall is excellent. However, when we are on trails that require dogs to be on a leash, he's on a leash. We were hiking in Acadia last year and encountered a few dogs off leash even though the NPS requires all dogs to be on one. With Acadia being one of the few NPs who allow dogs on the hiking trails, I will strictly obey the rules so that dogs can remain welcomed on those trails.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

When I go hiking, Ivy is usually off leash, but it does depend on where I am, and if we are meeting others on the trail. I trust Ivy, but I don't trust other peoples dogs. Like Ruq, I ALWAYS leash Ivy around other people/dogs rather than have people complain and take that privilege away from me and Ivy. I also see it as common courtesy, although many other people do not extend the same courtesy to us.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Always on leash. I know Bianca would take off after a rabbit or squirrel as soon as she saw one! She would come back, but not until it got away...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For us, it really depends on where we are hiking.

Most National Parks and State recreational areas require that dogs are leashed and that leashes must be 6ft in length or shorter. So when we hike in those areas, our dogs are always leashed, using either their regular (flat) collars or the hook on the backpack to attach the lead.

In places where they are allowed off leash, it depends on the location and whether there are other people, dogs, bikers, etc. sharing the same trails. A lot of the time they get to be off lead; in some places, they are on their e-collars; and sometimes we use a long line. All depends on where we are and whom we're sharing trails with.

When we hike on our property (74 acres) or the neighbor's property (100+ acres, with permission) it's off leash.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Neither myself or my dog seem to enjoy it as much if she is on leash. So, I tend to hike places where the dogs can run free. 

No matter how remote the location (not that anything in NJ or PA is REALLY remote), Tooz always seems to find a ball of some kind!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i'd rather it be off leash, which he is most of the time, he gets better excercise. i put his e-collar on and keep a leash with me. leash goes on when we either pass by other people or roads.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I let mine explore but I make sure we are in a secluded place and all three of mine have 100% recall. We also don't hike all that far. This time we did a little bit more than normal, but were more of explorers. I feel safer when my cars not too far.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

We have hiked a few times with Charlie off-leash up on the mesa, and though he has very good recall, I'm just not comfortable with it and so I choose to keep him on a leash. Here in New Mexico, there are scorpions, rattlesnakes, coyotes, poisonous centipedes and spiders, tons of rabbits and jackrabbits that he could get an inkling to chase... I am just way more at ease when he's right there on the trail with me. (When he's off-leash he likes to explore - he stays in my sight but definitely roams and it just made me too nervous to keep it up.)

Many trails that we hike require dog owners to keep their dogs on leash, also, and I definitely follow the rules when hiking those.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Both our dogs have very high prey drive, so being off leash is not an option (and I won't use e-collars) - despite all their training, they would go deaf if a ground squirrel (or coyote) ran across the trail in front of them. Plus Anja is not good with other dogs, should one appear - she is dominant and territorial, so we need her under control. Conor loves other dogs, but can look intimidating (he is large and mostly black) which scares the owners. I usually have them on a 15' Ramtech line (looks and feels like leather but its actually made from a synthetic material, and is very strong.) That way they can run out a bit, but we can still reel them in if necessary. We still have fun!

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Off lead here, area permitting. Depends on where we are, traffic or lots of other hikers warrant on lead for obvious reasons. Both Sashsa and Dasher are great at staying near me and have excellent recall. Both are social with other dogs and arent real big on their prey drives. 
I often visit my parent's farm in the mountains and bring one of them. Their farm is out in the country and there is lots of open land to explore that is open range and not a public hiking area, so it is perfect. My parents know the owners well and have permission to ride horses or walk there. We do often encounter cattle, foxes and deer. Never had any situation of concern, but Dasher has discovered that foxes run FAST! There are also some places in the mountains that are off lead that we love to go to. 
It is so pleasant to just see the dogs having their best day ever with total freedom! It really is wonderful to experience this outdoor natural freedom together. I like going for regular walksalso, but off lead hikes are my favorite way to spend time with my dogs!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I specifically look for areas that allow off-leash or have courtesy rule(your dog is well behaved, stays with you and you pick up after it the forest service people don't mind your dog off leash).

I think they get much more and better exercise when off-leash because they can run, play and swim and they probably do twice the distance I do sometimes. I sometimes feel like having them on leash reduces the enjoyment a lot on both sides.

I do always leash them if there's other dogs, bicyclists, or we're around cars. I'll grab and hold their collars for people to pass or ask the person if they're okay with the dogs in some cases. They respond really well to "Leave it" or "Lets go", but if I feel we've passed an awful lot of wildlife or notice them getting more ramped up about it I will leash them. I don't want to set them up for failure when they have a squirrel running across the path every twenty feet and they want SO BAD to chase it but I won't let them; eventually the excitement would build too much and they'd go after it anyway.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I got a question for you folks who say "off lead but when we meet other dogs (or people) we put them on lead". 

My question is how do you know when you are going to meet other people? Where we walk in the parks (in CA) the trails are in the forest and most places you can't see very far ahead of you so meeting others is often a complete surprise. Not to mention that we never can tell when a furry creature from the forest will show up on the trail.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterI got a question for you folks who say "off lead but when we meet other dogs (or people) we put them on lead".
> 
> My question is how do you know when you are going to meet other people? Where we walk in the parks (in CA) the trails are in the forest and most places you can't see very far ahead of you so meeting others is often a complete surprise. Not to mention that we never can tell when a furry creature from the forest will show up on the trail.


If I can't see them I can at least hear them and will grab the dogs if I hear something that may be a person or dog. We've been on 50+ hikes in the last year in public areas and only once have we ever come across someone with a dog unexpectedly and that was only because I brought a friend and we were talking at the time.

My two have a good critter recall, I can call them off anything so that's not a big issue for us, but if we encounter a lot of animals then I will leash them anyway so that they don't get too ramped up and possibly lose control of themselves.

Plus we probably have a terrain advantage - almost any hike will gain elevation so you'll be around switchbacks, often go through valleys as well and hiking above timberline of course makes things easier. It also seems that forests here aren't as dense as in other places, with most trees being evergreens instead of bushy deciduous trees.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Off leash w/ e-collar. I'm hyper-alert for other hikers. If it's a twisty trail and/or heavy cover and I'm not able to see or hear someone coming up the trail, I tell Treck to "stay back", and he stays behind me until it's more open. I always put him on leash if we encounter anyone. Never had any problems or complaints.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterI got a question for you folks who say "off lead but when we meet other dogs (or people) we put them on lead".
> 
> My question is how do you know when you are going to meet other people? Where we walk in the parks (in CA) the trails are in the forest and most places you can't see very far ahead of you so meeting others is often a complete surprise. Not to mention that we never can tell when a furry creature from the forest will show up on the trail.


its all practice...ok so if you cant see the dog then the dog is too far ahead of you, call him/her back. its all just common sense..if you can hear other people or see them, get a leash on your dogs. if you dont have a bullet proof recall or an e-collar to back you up then keep the dogs on leash..period. (why is everything so complicated??)


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

I depends on where we are. On leash if other dogs or people are about. Off if we are alone.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

I hike with both dogs on a leash. Regular 6 foot leash. I have tried the long retractable types, but found the dogs didn't really take advantage of them anyway. I don't have problem with recall, however I like to see the dogs disciplined while we are walking. When we take a break I let them sniff around, and at camp at night I don't tie them down. My biggest reason for leashing is other dogs, and hikers.


----------

